# Having a 3D Shoot.. Anyone interested?



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi guys, I am hosting a 3D shoot at Full Quiver Archery in Goodells on July 10. It is a fundraiser for my fiancee and her sisters for the 3 day breast cancer walk in August. It is $25 per person. Starts at 9:30 am with a 10:00 am Shotgun Start. They have 30 outdoor targets and we will have hotdogs and pop after with a 50/50 raffle and some prizes to raffle off afterwards. There will be cash prizes for the top 3 shooters. It will be laid back and should be a great time for a great cause. Let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

awesome glad to hear you were able to get this set up...


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks sbooy42. The info was great and i appreciate greatly. Now i just need people to come and support and have a good time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Where is Goodells?


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

It is about 25 miles west of port huron on I-69
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carlyle (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Drew,
I will try to pass it on to as many as I can, but I believe that I will be working(farming) on the day of the event, unless it is raining. Just wondered how else you were advertising the event. You might want to take a couple flyers to Lumberjack Shack, Country Corner and R&R sports, etc. I think they are open to advertising for charity events. Also might want to make a post on Archery Talk under States forum for Michigan. Maybe you have done these already but thought that I would try to help for a good cause. One last idea would be to contact Randy Jorgensen at Tri City Times for a free PSA. Not sure that they do this but worth a shot. 
[/COLOR] 
Bret


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks Carlyle. I have flyers at those places already and also The Country Smokehouse. I will definitely post it on Archery Talk today and that is a great idea for the Tri City Times. I will get on that today. Thanks for the help. I do truly appreciate it all. 

Drew


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Marked it on my calendar, assuming nothing comes up I plan on attending!


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

This is coming up soon guys. It will be a good time and it is for a great cause!!!


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks again for putting this on Drew! Had alot of fun! Even though I did bury an arrows 8" into that log...HAHA

Hopefully you made some good money for the 3-Day!


----------

